# Co2 Refills



## fishyfriends (Feb 20, 2015)

Where do you get your Co2 refilled in Oakville/Burlington area?


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

If you are in Burlington you might be able to get them to fill them at paintball nation if they have the right fitting for the tank you have


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*C02*

Give these guys a call....

Dry Ice & Gases Co.

Dry Ice Supplier · 26 Dorchester

Havnt used them in a few years quick .. open on sats 
Sticklers to the rules so if tanks expired they will not fill.
They will cert tanks as well...


----------

